# Robert W. Smith Talks About Cheng Man-Ching



## Jason Striker II (Mar 3, 2012)

Well-known MA author gives some comments on his former teacher Cheng in this clip.

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/t0jKlGxswUQ/isRenhe=1


----------

